

Historious just got public pages and subscriptions - StavrosK
http://historio.us/

======
terrellm
I'd highly recommend you all secure historious.com while you still can get it
at a decent price (read: before you get funding, big name recognition, etc).
While domain hacks are cheap and cool in the startup world, they confuse
average people like our parents and neighbors.

The potential for confusion is one of the reasons that Yahoo forked over big
bucks to buy delicious.com and redirect del.icio.us there. Even if you wanted
to keep your domain hack, you could always point the .com version to your
domain hack. It sure beats letting someone else show ads and confuse customers
to where they think you've gone out of business.

~~~
StavrosK
That is a very good point and we are certainly considering it, thank you for
your feedback!

EDIT: We have historious.net and .org now and they are pointing to
historio.us. Thanks again for the nudge!

------
StavrosK
We are a bootstrapped startup that aims to change the way you bookmark sites.
In order to remain bootstrapped, we just instituted a $3/mo subscription that
gives users some perks.

We also launched public user pages where you can share your bookmarks and give
users the link so they can search your bookmarked items. This is my page, for
example:

<http://stavros.historio.us/search/>

We would, once more, appreciate your feedback!

~~~
barkmadley
It could be clearer whose historious you are searching. It is mentioned at the
top of the page, but the text is tiny compared to what you actually interact
with on the page.

~~~
StavrosK
Ah, good point, we'll add more cues. Thanks for your feedback!

------
pasbesoin
I remember Kaylon's PowerMarks from years ago. I still miss the speed and ease
of their tagging. I think search results, a page at a time, is a bit of a
different paradigm. You might want to take a look at PowerMarks and see
whether any aspects make sense to you, perhaps as an adjunct.

Best wishes! Giving your site a go, myself.

~~~
StavrosK
Thank you for that reference. Unfortunately, the software is Windows-only,
which I don't own... I'll see if I can run it somewhere else, thanks again!

